# Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010



## Franz_16 (12. Dezember 2010)

Lena Meyer-Landrut, Schumi-Comeback, Grubenunglück in Chile, WM in Südafrika, Vulkanausbruch auf Island, Loveparade, Sarrazin, Köhler-Rücktritt, Ölpest im Golf von Mexiko, Stuttgart 21 und was weiß ich noch alles wird derzeit täglich wieder in den gefühlt 400-Jahresrückblicken durch die Medien gezogen. Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen.... deshalb mach ich jetzt meinen eigenen Jahresrückblick – fernab vom Ernst des Lebens! 

Ich schreibe ja gerne übers Angeln usw. - hier werde ich mich aber bewusst ganz kurz fassen, da das sonst jeglichen Rahmen sprengen würde. Wenn es zu den einzelnen Erlebnissen bzw. Bildern bereits Aufzeichnungen gibt, habe ich diese verlinkt. 

Aufgrund des langen Winters beginne ich erst im April. 

*April 2010:*

Im April ist für Raubfischangler ja meist noch nicht viel geboten, weshalb ich noch nicht viel am Wasser unterwegs war. Ich habe es mehrfach an einem größeren Kiessee auf Rotfedern probiert, was auch sehr gut geklappt hat. Interessant war dabei, dass die Rotfedern fast ausschließlich auf bewegte Köder bissen. 

Lagen die Maden ruhig im Wasser kamen über Stunden keine Bisse, holte man die Montage langsam ein, zappelte es sofort. Ganz schön aggressiv die Burschen. 

Viel aufregender war jedoch, dass ich regelmäßig richtige dicke Regenbogenforellen an den Haken bekam. 6 Pfund und noch mehr brachten die Forellen teilweise auf die Waage, die Drills an der ultraleichten 1-7g Rute werde ich so schnell sicher nicht vergessen. 









Mein Freund Andreas überraschte mich mit einer Fangmeldung aus Italien (Po). NEIN – kein Waller – sondern eine wunderschöne Barbe: 





Und ich sitze hier zu Hause und fang Rotfedern... 

*
Mai 2010 *

Endlich Raubfischzeit! 
Besonders die Zander waren Anfang Mai in ungewohnten Massen zu fangen – aber nur wenn man bereit war, in absoluter Ufernähe zu angeln. Ich glaube in den ersten 2 Maiwochen habe ich keinen Zander weiter als 1m vom Ufer entfernt gefangen. Andere Angler, die das beobachtet haben, dachten sicher, dass da gerade einer seinen letzten Angelausflug vor der Einlieferung absolviert – aber gut, was soll man machen, wenn die Biester so nah am Ufer stehen. 

Weiterhin gelang es mir dieses Jahr, das erste Mal regelmäßige Zander-Erfolge mit flachlaufenden Wobblern zu erzielen. Macht richtig Spaß, wenn bei den Attacken der Zander das Wasser auseinander spritzt. 






Als Randnotiz sei noch ein schöner Gummifisch-Karpfen vermerkt:





Ein schöner Start in die Raubfischsaison, aber sicher nichts warum mir dieser Mai 2010 in besonderer Erinnerung bleiben sollte. Dass er mir doch in Erinnerung blieb, dafür sorgten wie so oft  meine  Freunde.

Den Hammer lieferte mein Freund Robert – der aus Nordnorwegen eine Heilbutt-Meldung durch das Äther jagte, welche sich mehr als gewaschen hatte: 70kg! 
Den kompletten Bericht könnt ihr hier lesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=192664






*Juni 2010*

Im Juni bekam ich eines Morgens eine SMS von meinem Freund Ralf, der eine echte Zander-Granate meldete.
Ich machs kurz:
Einen solchen Zander habe ich noch nie in Natura gesehen – geschweige denn gefangen. 





*Juli 2010*

Im Juli war WM, da wars mau mit der Fischerei. 
Und wenn ich mich tatsächlich mal ans Wasser bewegte, dann endete es so:





*August 2010 / September 2010*

Im August stand mein jährliches Karpfenangeln mit Boardie markus3940 an. 
Ich machs kurz: Es hatte von der ersten bis zur letzten Minute geregnet. Wir haben trotzdem viele Karpfen gefangen und als Highlight konnte Markus in der letzten Nacht einen 1,58m Waller auf Boilie/Pellet Mix landen. War trotz der Wetterkapriolen ein traumhafter Angeltrip. Wir haben damals direkt vom Wasser aus einen Livebericht gemacht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=196975

http://img227.*ih.us/img227/4277/cimg3944.jpg

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/800/cimg4009.jpg 


Nur wenige Tage danach ging es endlich in den *URLAUB!!* 
Seit Jahren endlich mal wieder Norwegen. 

Mit insgesamt 11 Boardies ging es für 14 Tage  nach Nordnorwegen. Ich durfte dort oben Angeltage erleben, welche ich ganz sicher NIE vergessen werde. 
Es gibt ein Video: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=202486
einen ausführlichen Reisebericht: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=202542
sowie eine kleine Geschichten zu dem Urlaub: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203342

Lest euch die Berichte durch, bzw. schaut das Video an – was wir dort erlebt haben, kann ich hier nicht alles reinschreiben. Stellvertretend und als Appetitanreger einfach mal ein Bild:






*Oktober 2010*
Mein Freund Patrick hat unsere Freundschaft im Oktober ganz schön strapaziert. Nicht nur dass er einen Marmorkarpfen jenseits von Gut und Böse drillen durfte, nein, am letzten Oktober-Tag präsentierte er mir auch noch einen 101cm Hecht. Mir blieb nur das fotografieren der tollen Fische! 

Hier der Bericht zum Marmorkarpfen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201125











*November 2010*

Im November durfte ich zum Jahresabschluss nochmal Bekanntschaft mit einer genau 100cm langen Hechtdame machen! 






*Dezember 2010:*
Angeln kaum möglich, stehende Gewässer zugefroren, Flüsse Hochwasser. Will Weihnachten noch einen Hecht fangen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Ein schöner Bericht über ein ereignis- und erfolgreiches Jahr.

Glückwunsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*



> Ein schöner Bericht über ein ereignis- und erfolgreiches Jahr


Jepp, richtig klasse!!!

Ralle, erzähl doch mal was von Deinem Jahr am Rhein....


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jepp, richtig klasse!!!
> 
> Ralle, erzähl doch mal was von Deinem Jahr am Rhein....




Aber gerne doch.

Januar: Nix
Februar: Nix
März: Eine treibende Eisscholle gehakt
April: Nix
Mai: Nix
Juni: Nix
Juli: 20 Grundeln, 10 Ukeleis
August: Nix
September: Nix
Oktober: Nix
November: Nix
Dezember: Bisher Nix und wird auch nix. 

Keine Probleme wegen C&R. 

:vik:


----------



## j4ni (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Schöner Bericht und Ralle: Glückwunsch zu der Rheinscholle


----------



## NickAdams (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Schöner Bericht und interessante Bilder,

vielen Dank,

Nick


----------



## Brachsenfan (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Schöner Bericht!!!
Wunderschöne Bilder!!!
Muss für dich ja bisher ein echt erfolgreiches Jahr gewesen sein!

Vielen Dank und für deine anglerische Zukunft weiterhin alles Gute und viel Petri Heil!

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber gerne doch.
> 
> Januar: Nix
> Februar: Nix
> ...



Du must dir wenigstens keine Gedanken um gefriehrmöglichkeiten und den ganzen kram machen und kannst wenn du vom Angeln kommst direkt in die warme Stube wo andere noch am kalten Wasserhan stehen und ihren Fang versorgen müssen.

Hast du es guuut!:q


----------



## Zacharias Zander (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Schönes Ding !!!


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Hallo Franz, 
da kann ich nur gratulieren! Schöner Bericht über ein ereignisreiches Anglerjahr. Schade dass das am Kleinen Brombachsee nicht mit deinem Meterzander geklappt hat. Aber das können wir ja nächstes Jahr nochmal probieren.
Wünsch dir weiterhin ne krumme Rute.


----------



## goolgetter (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Schöne Idee der Anglerische Jahresrückblick von dir.


----------



## Angel_Christian (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Gratulation zu den super Fängen.
Mein Jahr war auch recht gut.Viele Hechte um die 60/65 cm wenige größere.
Zander waren dieses Jahr auch schon etliche im Kescher(bis 72cm).
Dazu kamen Rapfen bis55 cm.
Ansonsten Weisfische, Barsche, wenige Aale, und kleine Karpfen

Mal sehen was der winter noch so bringt. . .


----------



## bacalo (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Klasse Jahresrückblick, freue mich auf den von 2011, 
vielleicht ist er ja auch so ausführlich wie der von Ralle 24.

Scherzle - stehe mit meinem mauen Fisch&Fangjahr 2010 wenigsten nicht alleine hier im AB herum.
Obwohl|kopfkrat, hatte mehr Grundeln#d.


----------



## Patrick_87 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Hallo Franz,
> da kann ich nur gratulieren! Schöner Bericht über ein ereignisreiches Anglerjahr. Schade dass das am Kleinen Brombachsee nicht mit deinem Meterzander geklappt hat. Aber das können wir ja nächstes Jahr nochmal probieren.
> 
> _Wünsch dir weiterhin ne krumme Rute._




Super Bericht Franz, weiter so!

Bin leider nicht wirklich viel zum fischen gekommen, im Sommer gab es paar Hechte von 60-70, nichts besonderes.

Bin nun seit 2 Monaten im KH und Reha, hoffe nächstes Jahr geht dann wieder mehr!


----------



## Frankenfischer (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Hallo Franz,
wirklich ein schöner Bericht über ein ereignisreiches Jahr. Meiner schaut da nicht ganz so gut aus. Nun gut, nächstes Jahr wirds besser:vik:


----------



## ohneLizenz (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

moin moin

schöner bericht

bei mir ist es ganz einfach => mehrfach im jahr beruflich versetzt im innland und im ausland => da ist die emotion wo anders


----------



## Anglas (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Was ein tolles Jahr  herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Ich fing ab mitte Juli, wo es wieder schön warm wurde ein paar schöne Hechte und hatte aufregende Drills mit insgesammt 2 Karpfen, 4 Hechten, einer Schleie und jede menge Barschen   Ich hoffe das ich Ende nächsten Jahres auch von so einem umfangreichen Fangerfolg wie Franz berichten kann... 

und ansonsten..Petri Winterl!!


----------



## Markus3940 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Moing #h ,

Super Bericht und wirklich eine klasse Idee. #6


----------



## vermesser (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Dann will ich mal auch: 
Nach meinem Umzug fing es anglerisch nicht besonders an, das bestehende Nachtangelverbot hier am See und die neuen Gegenbenheiten machten mir das Leben doch sehr schwer. Nichts wollte beißen, der See erschien fischleer, eine Menge Material wurde Petrus geopfert und die Motivation ließ stark nach.

Ende April, Anfang Mai gab es aber dann doch ein paar erste Erfolge und die ersten drei Aale traten den Weg in den Kescher an...leider folgte auf die Euphorie eine lange Durststrecke, nur Barsche und Weißfische ließen sich regelmäßig zum Landgang überreden. Aber auch mein erster Zander, klein aber mein...

Und wieder folgte auf den Durchbruch lange nix. Ein Ausflug in die alte Heimat meiner Freundin brachte immerhin zwei kleine Hechte und einen schönen Aal zum Vorschein.

Es kam wie es kommen musste...nämlich nichts mehr. Nach einem Wechsel an einen anderen nahegelegenen See folgten noch ein paar Erfolge...7 Aale und 2 Hechte sowie ein nicht geplanter aber dicker Karpfen fielen auf die verschiedenen Köder herein...und einige Angeltage aufgrund des verregneten Sommers ins Wasser...aber auch Höhepunkte wie einige schöne Barsche und ein Aal beim ersten Gewässertest hier in der Nähe...

Ja und dann kam der Herbst...und die Hechte bissen wie verrückt...um die 20 Stück haben noch in verschiedenen Gewässern den Weg ans Blech und aufs Backblech angetreten.

Nebenbei gab es ein paar Ausflüge an die Ostsee, die von Dorschen, Flundern und ein paar Aalmuttern gekrönt wurden. 

Alles in allem ein versöhnlicher Verlauf des Angeljahres, das nicht mit alten Erfolgen mithalten kann, aber doch einige schöne Fische, neue Bekanntschaften und neue Erfahrungen brachte.


----------



## Veit (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Schöne Jahresberichte, vorallem der von Franz.

Dann will ich auch mal....


Das Jahr fing trotz tiefstem Winter bei mir gleich vielversprechend an.
Erster Angeltag war der 2.*Januar*. Bei eisigem Ostwind, Schneefall und Minusgraden habe ich es nicht lange am Baggersee ausgehalten, konnte aber gleich mit 8 Zandern und 2 Barschen loslegen.




Eine Woche später waren die Seen bereits zugefroren. Nun begann eine harte Zeit, denn gerade hier in Ostdeutschland war der Winter besonders hart. 

Ich gab trotzdem nicht auf und versuchte es an den wenigen noch eisfreien Stellen der Flüsse mit Köfis am Drachkovitch-System. Diese für mich neue Methode erwies sich als Bringer bei der Kälte, so dass ich bis zum Beginn der Raubfischschonzeit hier in Sachsen-Anhalt (15.*Februar*) noch mehrere schöne Hechte, einen Zander und sogar einen Wels fing. Das waren übrigens die ersten Hechte meiner Anglerlaufbahn, die ich mit Naturköder überlisten konnte.





Als dann in Sachsen-Anhalt Schonzeit angesagt war, ging es traditionell zu einigen Touren ins Land Brandenburg, wo der Zander noch bis Ende *März* "offen" gewesen ist.
Doch erst nachdem der Frühling erste verhaltene Angriffe startete, gab es dort recht gute Fangergebnisse. 




Neben vielen kleinere Zander, kam dabei auch bereits das erste Highlight des Jahres ans Tageslicht. Bei starkem Hochwasser konnte ich einen extrem fetten 92er Stachelritter an der brandenburgischen Elbe überlisten. Er durfte natürlich in der anstehenden Laichzeit für Nachkommenschaft sorgen.





Obwohl ich inzwischen reiner Spinnfischer bin, ist der *April* ein Monat, in dem ich mich dann doch immer mal dem Ansitz auf Aale widme. Da dieser Monat recht warm ausfiel, gab es dabei dann auch den einen oder anderen Schleicher.




Gefreut hab ich mich auch, dass nach mehreren Jahren mal wieder eine Schleie aus dem Wasser kam. Nicht groß, aber ein hübsches Tier.





Im *Mai* war die Zeit der Kunstköder-Enthaltung dann schon wieder vorrüber. Doch das sehr wechselhafte und kühle Wetter sagte den Räubern nicht so recht zu. Während man in anderen Jahren in diesem Monat immer richtig kurzweiliges Spassangeln auf Döbel und Barben an der Saale betreiben konnte, machten Wetter und Hochwasser dem weitestgehend einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Auch die Hechte waren vergleichsweise Beißfaul. Dennoch konnte ich ein paar wenige nennenswerte Fische fangen. Einen 45er Barsch, einen 92er Esox und wenige starke Barben.













Der *Juni* war dann etwas sommerlicher und brachte Zander bis zum Abwinken. Sowohl in den Seen als auch in den Flüssen lief es großartig. Unvergessen dabei eine großartige Sternstunde mit rund 30 Zander innerhalb von 5 Stunden. So macht Angeln Spass!!! Ein richtiger Großfisch war in diesem Monat trotzdem nicht dabei, bei 80 cm war Schluss.




Auch die anderen Fischarten waren bissig. Es Rapfen, Döbel, Barben vereinzelt auch mal einen Wels oder Hecht. 
http://img52.*ih.us/img52/3013/2767g.jpg
http://img31.*ih.us/img31/7708/226w.jpg








Neben den Zandersternstunden war ein weiteres Highlight des Junis der Fang meiner ersten Saale-Bachforelle. Mit 55 cm ein genialer Einstand.
http://img718.*ih.us/img718/3707/2764.jpg

Der *Juli* war Hochsommer pur. Trotz niedriger Pegelstände der Flüsse lief es zeitweise recht gut. Gerade die Elbe brachte tolle Fische hervor. Darunter einen Traum-Zander von 94 cm und wenige Tage später einen 95er Hecht.








An der Saale waren die Rapfen während der Hitze gut drauf und auch der eine oder andere Wels ging ans Band.
http://img408.*ih.us/img408/2430/3063t.jpg


----------



## Veit (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Nachdem die heiße Witterung apprupt endete, lief es erstmal relativ schlecht. Der *August* hatte es betrefflich der Stückzahlen meiner Fänge gerade in der ersten Hälfte nicht wirklich in sich. Hier und da mal ein Wels oder Zander, aber der absolute Durchbruch blieb erstmal aus.





Einen wirklich großen Wels von geschätzten 2 Meter verlor ich an der Saale durch Abriss. Mit dem unterdimensionierten Zandergerät war ich an der hindernissträchtigen Angelstelle leider chancenlos. Gleichwohl hab ich diesem Mega-Fisch mit eigenen Augen während des Drills sehen können und weiß seitdem, dass man nicht mehr nach Spanien fahren muss um einen so großen Waller zu fangen.
Apropos Auge. Da war doch noch ein weniger schönes Erlebnis, dass sich ebenfalls im August ereignete. An einem See bekam ich beim Schleppangeln vom Schlauchboot aus einen weiteren großen Wels ans Band. Ein scheinbar endloser Drill begann an 50 g-Rute und 7 kg-Schnur und der Riese zog mich über den gesamten See. Leider dabei auch trotz vorheriger Warnung und Bitte, die Montagen mal kurz rauszunehmen durch die Schnüre eines Karpfenanglers, der das garnicht gut fand. Trotz all dem gelang es mir irgendwann, den Giganten ins Boot zu hieven. Meine Schnur war heillos mit der des Karpfenanglers verheddert, so dass nur ein Messer half. Alle Entschuldigungen halfen nix. Nachdem ich das Weite gesucht und ans andere Ufer gefahren war um dort den Riesenfisch zu fotografieren, folgte der kranke Typ per Auto, kam angerannt und schlug mehrfach zu, was für mich einen zweitägigen Krankenhausaufenthalt zur Folge hatte. Und das nur wegen einer abgeschnittenen Karpfenmontage. Zum Glück konnte die Polizei den Schläger direkt nach dem Vorteil fassen und er wird beim anstehenden Verfahren hoffentlich eine empfindliche Strafe bekommen. Der Fang des gut 1,80 m langen Wallers, welcher mein bislang größter ist, blieb somit nicht in bester Erinnerung.




Wieder zu Hause, gab es nach einigen Tagen Genesungspause trotz Matschauge einen strammen 85er Zander aus der stark befischten Saalestrecke im Stadtgebiet Halle.




Mit einem Urlaub an den Boddengewässern Rügens, welcher endlich mal wieder starke Stückzahlen von Zandern brachte endete der August dann versöhnlich.
http://img820.*ih.us/img820/4849/2383.jpg

Der *September* war so richtig auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Die Zander bissen zwar wieder konstanter und ich konnte mich bis zu einem 83er am Monatsende "hocharbeiten", aber richtige Sternstunden blieben weitgehend aus.




Mit einer Ausnahme, denn an einem regnerischen Vormittag gelang es mir gemeinsam mit 2 Kollegen insgesamt 10 Zander und 8 Barsche zu fangen. Ich hatte dabei das Glück 3 Barsche jenseits der 40er-Marke (43, 44 und 45 cm) zu überlisten.
http://img827.*ih.us/img827/3509/2598.jpg
Letzte Rapfen und ein weiterer 45er Barsch komplettierten die sonst überschaubaren Fänge.
http://img259.*ih.us/img259/4381/1291m.jpg
http://img834.*ih.us/img834/4501/1297g.jpg

Der *Oktober* wurde wieder besser, von einer einwöchigen Durststrecke zur Monatsmitte mal abgesehen.
Ich läutete für mich die Vertikalangelsaison ein und konnte mich wieder über gute Stückzahlen von Zander freuen.
http://img148.*ih.us/img148/7436/4107d.jpg
Auch die Saale im sonst eher schwierigen Stadtgebiet von Halle zeigte sich von ihrer guten Seite. Vorallem beim nächtlichen Wobblerfischen lief es ganz gut und 2 gute Zander von 81 und 82 cm traten unter anderem einen kurzen Landgang an. 
http://img819.*ih.us/img819/8682/4108.jpg




Weitere gute Zettis zwischen 70 und 80 cm bissen zum Monatsende. Dabei entstand auch ein echt schönes Bild an der Elbe.




Hechte gab es verglichen mit anderen Jahren zwar nur sehr wenige, dennoch war stattliches Exemplar mit 99 cm dabei.





Den *November* startete ich erstmal mit einem 92er Zander.




Setzte ihn mit zahlreichen Durchschnittsfischen sowohl vom Ufer als auch Vertikal vom Boot aus fort, wobei sich zwischendurch auch mal ein letzter Wels von 1,50 m zwischen die Fänge mischte.




Und ließ ihn mit einem 89er Saalezander und einem 82er Vertikalzander ausklingen.








Danach der große Kälteeinbruch, der mich zunächst zu einer Angelpause veranlasste. 

Ich versucht es dann im *Dezember* bei frostigen Temperaturen aber doch nochmal an der Saale und promt ging mir ein 91er Zander auf den großen Gummifisch. Aufgrund der tollen Färbung für mich der schönste Zander des Jahres.




Auch ein erster Quappenansitz nach mehrjähriger Pause war vom Erfolg gekrönt.




Beim Spinnfischen ging bzw. geht bedingt durch den frühen Winter zwar ansonsten nicht mehr viel, weshalb ich denke, dass das Jahr anglerisch nahezu gelaufen ist. Auf Quappe werde ich es sicher nochmal versuchen und wer weiß - vielleicht lassen die Temperaturen auch nochmal ein paar Versuche mit Kunstköder zu.


----------



## Felipe95 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

schöne Berichte !!!

aber die aktion bei dir Veit wo dir dieser Karpfenangler gefolgt ist und dich geschlagen hat das ist doch nicht normla !? der muss doch auf drogen gestanden haben oder so !? Geht mir grade voll nicht in den schädel wie einer so reagieren oder so drauf sein kann wegen ein paar montagen ... war denn keiner dabei der dir hätte helfen können ... ich meine evtl der der danach noch das foto gemacht hat oder war das per selbstauslöser .... 

Auf jedenfall schöne Berichte und an alle auch ein erfolgreiches nächstes Jahr 

Gruß Felix


----------



## Veit (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

@ Felix: Doch, es war ein Kumpel dabei und noch 4 weitere Angler, die aber am anderen Ufer saßen und sich später auch als Zeugen anboten. Der Typ war aber so brutal, dass sich auch mein Kollege nicht getraut hat "aufzumucken". Im Nachhin auch gut so, sonst wäre der Typ wohl total ausgetickt.


----------



## Slick (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Hammer Bilder #6

richtig schöne Exemplare.

War wohl ein frustrierter Karpfenangler der das ganze Jahr noch nichts gefangen hat.Es ist ja wenigsten noch gut ausgegangen.Man muss schon höllisch aufpassen wem man da am Gewässer begegnet.


Cheers


----------



## Markus3940 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Hey Veit,

guter Bericht, nur die Sache mit dem Karpfenangler beim Wallerfang, war echt schade. 
Ist leider so, das es immer öfter zu solchen Übergriffen kommt.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Paradize (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Geile Geschichten und Petri zu den fängen. Hoffentlich wird 2011 bei mir besser , war wirklich mau das ganze Jahr über , war auch wirklich kaum unterwegs 

Die Geschichte mit dem Waller und dem Karpfenangler ist echt krank.

Hatte auch mal son typen , ich war am Stippen und wollte es einfach mal am gegenüberliegenden Ufer versuchen , werfe also rüber in die Schnüre von dem Angler den ich vorher nicht gesehn hatte. Der regte sich auf wie sonstwas , hätte dem am liebsten auch eine geknallt , bin aber normalerweise die Ruhe in Person. Aber manche Leute sind im Wasser einfach nur arrogante Schweine #q

Grad im Drill passiert sowas eben , da kann man selber nix für. Da rege ich mich auch gar nicht erst auf , helfe dann sogar beim Keschern falls gewünscht.

Mir haben auch schon öfter Spinnangler in die Schnüre geworfen , mich regt sowas nicht auf , es passiert eben mal. Das Gewässer gehört einen halt nicht alleine


----------



## Siever (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*

Hey Leute! Das sind ja sehr schöne Berichte und supergeile Fotos! Ich begebe mich auch mal an einen Bericht:
Mein Jahr 2010 war für mich persönlich sehr erfolg- und aufschlussreich! Ich konnte, auch dank dem Anglerboard, viel Kraft, Ideen und schöne Stunden aus unserem wunderbaren Hobby ziehen... .
Für das Jahr 2 nach dem Angelschein nahm ich mir vor, noch mehr über das Angeln und die Natur zu erfahren. Also verbrachte ich eben auch viel Zeit am Wasser, was des Öfteren zu Hause zu Problemchen führte. Mittlerweile hat sich meine Freundin damit abgefunden, dass ich bei Wind und Wetter so viel Zeit wie möglich am Wasser verbringe|rolleyes
Mein Angeljahr mit dem Begriff "Anfängerglück" zu beschreiben, wäre untertrieben.
Bei meinem ersten Ansitz im *März *spürte ich beim Einholen einen großen Widerstand. Der vermutete Ast entpuppte sich dann als *96*er *Zander*, der voller Laich war, auf einen Tauwurm biss und mir einen richtig heftigen Drill bescherte. Gleich zu Beginn des Jahres der Fisch meines Lebens!


Im April fing ich in Bayern und an der Ruhr meine ersten dicken *Döbel,* einen fetten* Aland* und ein kleines *Bachforellchen* aus der Ruhr.






Beim Kurzurlaub in Bayern im *Mai* versuchte ich es an einer Brücke auf Karpfen, da ich im Vorjahr an der selben Stelle welche beim schwimmen beobachten konnte. Da ich kein Karpfencrack bin, versuchte ich eine klassische Laufbleimontage mit Mais. Und siehe da: meine ersten Karpfen! Zunächst ein *Schuppi *und dann ein *Spiegler*! Der Hammer! Beide Arten an einem Tag (innerhalb einer Stunde!) und meine ersten Karpfen überhaupt.


----------



## Siever (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fische, Angler, Emotionen – Mein Jahresrückblick 2010*



Im Laufe des Jahres folgten viele Weißfische, ein paar Aale und auch mein erster, wenn auch kleiner *Wels*


Mit der Zeit fing ich vermehrt von den kleinen Welsen, ein großer blieb jedoch aus (den hole ich mir im nächsten Jahr).
An einem Tümpel in der Mitte einer Trabrennbahn fing ich im *Juli* meine erste *Schleie*


Ich war stolz wie Oskar, denn es war so ein schöner Fisch! Leider verlor ich noch eine viel größere (um die 55cm), weil mir ein kleiner Junge beim keschern helfen wollte, aber stattdessen der Schleie auf den Kopf klopfte. Weg war sie... . Ein paar Tage später starb plötzlich und unerwartet mein guter, wenn auch 40Jahre älterer Angelkumpel, dem auch dieser Tümpel gehörte, an einem Herzinfarkt. Ich hörte zunächst lange Zeit nichts von ihm, schrieb Mails und SMS, doch diese wurden nie beantwortet. Eher untypisch für ihn. In mir stieg ein unwohles Gefühl auf und ich gab seinen Namen auf gut doof in einem Traueranzeigenarchiv ein. Mein blödes Gefühl wurde hammerhart bestätigt. Der traurige Höhepunkt des Jahres! Ich erbte seine Sachen und gab einen Teil davon der Jugendgruppe meines Vereins. Seine Karpfenruten und Fliegenrollen behielt ich und ich werde sie mit Stolz weiterfischen.
Im *August* fing ich neben einem schönen *Aal*
auch noch meinen bisher größten *Barsch*


Im *Oktober,November und Dezember* hatte ich leider nicht mehr so viel Zeit zum angeln und ich fing nur ein paar Barsche und 2 *Hechte*, davon einen *77*er, der bisher mein größter war.


Insgesamt hatte ich das Glück, viele Fischarten zum ersten Mal zu fangen. Außerdem gewann ich bei diversen Gewinnspielen in sämtlichen Angelzeitungen: einen 3Kg Eimer Boilies, eine CormoranRolle und GuFis... .
Es bleibt die Erkenntnis, dass ich viel zu spät mit diesem wunderbaren Hobby angefangen habe. Klar, ich habe früher manchmal schwarz irgendwo geangelt, aber Mädels, Bier und Fußball waren doch interessanter. Hätte ich das Wissen von heute, wäre ich schon als Kind in einen Angelverein getreten. Angeln ist so wunderschön, auch wenn es nur 2 Stunden nach der Arbeit sind... . Im nächsten Jahr werde ich die Zeit noch besser nutzen. Festlegen auf eine bestimmte Fischart werde ich mich trotzdem nicht. Ich liebe die Vielfallt, die Überraschung und die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten.
Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest, ein gesundes neues Jahr und immer eine stramme Leinen!


----------

